# Lesco Spreader



## jleiwig (Apr 6, 2020)

I got an early Christmas present to me! I picked up this 80lb Lesco unit today from Facebook Marketplace. I didn't need it as I have a perfectly fine Earthway, but I really got it because I sold my franken-sprayer a couple weeks back (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=26013) and I want to make a Spreader Mate clone similar to the other ones seen here and other places. Having a separate spreader and sprayer just took up too much room. It will be nice to have a more compact package to store things for next year.









(Don't mind the mess. I'm putting up shelves in the garage when it's warm enough out there!)

Serious question though: Is it worth it to add the deflector kit? Is that really useful? Anyone want to buy my Earthway?


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice find!

I looked for a while on ideas to fabricate one of the deflector kits. Depending on what you paid on the used market the new deflector may cost more than the spreader. In the end I decided I only apply fertilizer with the broadcast spreader and didn't mind some overthrow into the beds.


----------



## jleiwig (Apr 6, 2020)

@Herring Thanks! I see the deflector kit is special order at SiteOne for $57.82. While I did pay more for my spreader than that...I'm thinking I agree with you and it's not necessarily needed. I did get started with some orders for my DIY Spreader Mate though!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I use my deflector quite a bit. It would be worth the $60 to me, especially if you got the spreader for cheap.

If you don't have critical no-go areas to avoid, it can be done without. Blow excess off hard surfaces back into the lawn and tell the plant beds to enjoy the boost. Nothing wrong with that.


----------

